# cost of converting visit visa to residence visa



## bilberryhill

Can anyone who has been through this process please advise me as to the total cost. My wife will be entering on a visit visa, which we need to then convert in to a residence visa. I have read a lot about the process, what documents we need, medical etc but have read some very differing reports on the cost!! Anyone who has done it and knows for sure would be really useful for my financial planning ahead.


----------



## Fatenhappy

Had a friend recently who went through the process .... Sure he said his employer had to start from scratch with the residence visa and it was about 550 - 580 Dirhams or so.... just can't quite remember (and hes away at present for me to ask) 

As far as your wife, unless she is being employed by someone, she will have to come in with you as the sponsor and again that 550 - 580 dirhams or there abouts.

Not sure about the paperwork, but obviously there is a medical for both of you ... nothing to work about there ... blood test and xray only.

Sorry to be so vague but I figure some help is better than none ....

Perhaps someone else on the forum can correct this further.


----------



## amitb

bilberryhill said:


> Can anyone who has been through this process please advise me as to the total cost. My wife will be entering on a visit visa, which we need to then convert in to a residence visa. I have read a lot about the process, what documents we need, medical etc but have read some very differing reports on the cost!! Anyone who has done it and knows for sure would be really useful for my financial planning ahead.


hi !! I am pretty much in a similar situation..need to get my wife into UAE on a visit visa and then get that converted to a residence visa. Have you been able to do this yet? Would appreciate any advice that you might have on the process and costs. thanks a lot!!


----------



## Elphaba

A man can sponsor his wife, that is, obtain a residency visa for her, provided he has a minimum salary of AED 10,000 per month. You will need to arrange to have your marriage certificate attested and in most cases the company PRO will assist with all arrangements. Where they do not, an individual can do this himself. You will require an application form from the Ministry of Immigration, your own passport and residence visa, your wife’s passport, two passport photos for her, a copy of your employment contract and a letter from your employer confirming your salary. She will also be required to undergo a medical examination before the visa is granted. The standard fee is AED 300.

From this column:

The National Newspaper


----------



## amitb

Elphaba said:


> A man can sponsor his wife, that is, obtain a residency visa for her, provided he has a minimum salary of AED 10,000 per month. You will need to arrange to have your marriage certificate attested and in most cases the company PRO will assist with all arrangements. Where they do not, an individual can do this himself. You will require an application form from the Ministry of Immigration, your own passport and residence visa, your wife’s passport, two passport photos for her, a copy of your employment contract and a letter from your employer confirming your salary. She will also be required to undergo a medical examination before the visa is granted. The standard fee is AED 300.
> 
> From this column:


thanks, though do you know if the residency/visa rules change with each emirate? and is it possible to take her there on a visit visa first and then have that converted to a residence visa?


----------



## Elphaba

amitb said:


> thanks, though do you know if the residency/visa rules change with each emirate? and is it possible to take her there on a visit visa first and then have that converted to a residence visa?


They are roughly the same in each emirate. And if you are from one of the countries that gets a visit visa on entry then there is no problem with coming in on that & then changing it.

-


----------



## rsinner

amitb said:


> and is it possible to take her there on a visit visa first and then have that converted to a residence visa?


I did that for my wife - she came to UAE on a visit visa and then converted it to residency. That was because we did not have our marriage certificate attested at the time of her visit
A better alternative is the following: In case you have all the attested documents required, you can apply for an entry permit for her prior to her entering the UAE. This is the entry permit which allows her to enter the country and complete the residence visa formalities within 60 days of her entry


----------



## amitb

rsinner said:


> I did that for my wife - she came to UAE on a visit visa and then converted it to residency. That was because we did not have our marriage certificate attested at the time of her visit
> A better alternative is the following: In case you have all the attested documents required, you can apply for an entry permit for her prior to her entering the UAE. This is the entry permit which allows her to enter the country and complete the residence visa formalities within 60 days of her entry


Is it possible for me to apply for her entry permit even if don't have my residence visa stamped on my passport yet? B'cos as of now..I need to go there on an entry permit, get the health check done and then finally get my residence visa stamped. 

In any case could you tell me how much it would cost to get the visit visa and then convert it to a residency visa, like you did? 

thanks a lot for your advice !


----------



## camelrider

amitb said:


> Is it possible for me to apply for her entry permit even if don't have my residence visa stamped on my passport yet? B'cos as of now..I need to go there on an entry permit, get the health check done and then finally get my residence visa stamped.
> 
> In any case could you tell me how much it would cost to get the visit visa and then convert it to a residency visa, like you did?
> 
> thanks a lot for your advice !


I believe you need to have your residency visa stamped on you passport first before attempting to apply for your wife's entry permit.
In my case, once my residency visa was stamped and with PRO help, I was able to do the entry permit for my family within 24 hours

HTH


----------



## Taurean

camelrider said:


> I believe you need to have your residency visa stamped on you passport first before attempting to apply for your wife's entry permit.
> In my case, once my residency visa was stamped and with PRO help, I was able to do the entry permit for my family within 24 hours
> 
> HTH


i am also coming in july, have been informed by my employer that the residence permit for spouse is easy to get...
cost is around aed 400...


----------

